# sheet happens



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i just had my house reshingled. typically, my pickup always sits in the garage. i hauled out the shingles for the roofer on my trailer i use to haul my skid steer. they finished, put the junk, garbage, etc. on the trailer...i get home at night, decide i'm going to hook up then, rather than at 5:30 in the a.m. which meant my truck sat outside all nite. had wild winds that nite, (2 nites ago)...blew some branches down...one ON my pickup. put a crazy crease in the right rear quarter, didn't touch the right rear door, but buckled the right front door so bad, it'll have to be replaced, right hand mirror, creased the right front fender, and the hood. the way it sounds from the insurance company, they're going to repaint the whole truck when done.....go figger, an 06 2500 HD, with 106k miles on it, that looks like it rolled off the showroom floor on the outside, anyway


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I feel your pain


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I had a similar thing happen to me last year. I showed up at the jobsite and the wind was insane. We debated whether to work or bot and figured we would just do some machine work and send the laborers home. Got done for the and walked to my truck only to find half of a sycamore tree fell on my truck and another guys. I got a new tailgate ,bed sides, bumper and paint. The other guy got a totaled truck. Still not sure who won on that deal.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, it happens, just a pain to deal with the fix.

Sorry for your bad luck.....don't go spreading it around.......


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I was at my niece's graduation party a couple weeks ago. I was there for 6 hrs and a bunch of kids came rolling in. Low in behold, one of them went to pull in next to my Honda Odyssey and hit the passenger front door and fender. Turns out, it wasn't even his car. He borrowed it from a friend and he is visiting for 2 wks from Florida. He gives me his name and phone # and told me that he will take care of it because he didn't want to screw over his friend. I took pics of car, license plate, etc..

I call on monday, leave message. I call Tuesday night, leave message. I go to state police on Wednesday and they run the plate. The call the owner of the car who is the friends mother and she has no flipping clue, as well as her son. So, this kid borrowed a car from his buddy, hit someone and never told his friend.

Trooper calls kid who hit me and amazingly, he calls me back 2 min later. He said he would pay out of pocket that his dad will write a check. I get estimate and it is $1,700. He says that it too much and would rather if I took it to a garage they deal with because they treat them good. Wife drives 45min to their garage and estimate is $1,850. Now him/father are fighting with car owner about who is going to pay up. She wants him to pay out of pocket to avoid her rates going up. Kid/father refuse because under state law, it is the responsibility of car owner, not the driver. She just filed a claim yesterday and I took it to the adjuster and got a check on the spot.

Unbelivable these kids today, no damn respect. What is even worse, his douchebag father. If that was my dad, I would be flipping burgers or cutting grass to pay for it.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

ain't that the truth


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

went to body shop today, now says he was able to save the right front door


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

rino1494 said:


> Unbelivable these kids today, no damn respect. What is even worse, his douchebag father. If that was my dad, I would be flipping burgers or cutting grass to pay for it.


Same here but that would've only happened after my dad gave me the a$$ whipping of a lifetime. Dad never got too upset about things like that but he would've lost his damn mind if I ever stole a car. Like you said, no respect.


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

peteo said:


> Same here but that would've only happened after my dad gave me the a$$ whipping of a lifetime. Dad never got too upset about things like that but he would've lost his damn mind if I ever stole a car. Like you said, no respect.


Same here, that's exactly what gave us the respect we have! Kids today have no respect for themselves, nevermind anyone else. Sooner or later everyone has to wake up.


----------

